# Crowson Bass Transducer



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I am not sure if this is the right forum to write about a bass transducer. But, since it covers the same range as a sub, I thought I would post it here.

I was quite impressed with the unit. I was demoed the unit on/off viewing the same scenes. What I found incredible is the fact that you can watch movies at low volumes and still have your couch shake!

It seemed to be quite accurate and did seem to improve the sound in the low end of the spectrum. It seemed to make things deeper and more accurate.

I am told that it can be used all the way down to 1hz!

I am now wondering if I really need a big sub, or can this be used instead?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This sounds similar to the Bass Shakers and the Buttkickers. It is in fact rated to 1Hz.



> Crowson to Deliver Bass Management Pre-Amp & Stereo Effects Santa Barbara CA, Apr, 2004/Crowson Technology -- California home entertainment innovator proudly announces the release of the TES 100 Tactile Effects System and the hotly anticipated upcoming release of the BMP-3 Bass Management/Pre-Amplifier - 3 Channel.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

jpm11 said:


> Well, I am not sure if this is the right forum to write about a bass transducer. But, since it covers the same range as a sub, I thought I would post it here.
> 
> I was quite impressed with the unit. I was demoed the unit on/off viewing the same scenes. What I found incredible is the fact that you can watch movies at low volumes and still have your couch shake!
> 
> ...


I think you really need the largest subwoofer you can afford and have room for. Once you have tried to get as much legitimate bass as you can, I think you can add these to your system for some amazing results. They are not a complete replacement for a large and powerful sub but they are a welcome supplement. They are also much more accurate than buttkickers.

Does anyone know what the difference between the TES-100 and the Shadow? The only difference I can see is the color. That is a lot of extra money to get black. Kind of reminds me of What Apple did with their notebook computers. Oh, you want black? $100 more please! :coocoo:

Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I was curious as to the cost, 2 transducers and an amp for $1500. Pretty pricy!


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I was curious as to the cost, 2 transducers and an amp for $1500. Pretty pricy!


I agree. There is really nothing special about their amps that I can see. In fact, if anything, they may be considered underpowered. There is some argument for stereo tactile effects but I think the value of that is greatly overstated by Crowson. Personally, I think I would get the stereo pair of TES-100's for $599 and run them in mono with a Behringer EP1500 or EP2500. After the cost of the amp, this setup would come to approximately $850-$900. Although even that is still expensive, I think it would probably be worth it to feel everything down to 1Hz. :bigsmile:

The other question is, will the EP1500 or EP2500 filter out any frequencies at the far low end? Possibly. I wonder how a person could figure out what amp will deliver all frequencies without filtering. I guess testing would be needed. Maybe someone has already done this?

Mike


----------



## ham (Feb 6, 2009)

Any followup?


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

ham said:


> Any followup?


I haven't been able to justify the cost of adding these to my system yet but I am still interested in them. I would definitely like to hear any experiences from owners.

Mike


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I know this thread was started in 2007 and has not been used since 2009 but I have been considering the Crowson.

Has anyone actually set the system up and if so, what are your thoughts?

The amp has since changed to the D-500 from the Behringer EP1500 or EP2500.

I have found only one retailer that has the system installed for a demo. But that dealer is 98 miles from my home and the only way for me to get there is on the 91 freeway which is one of the most congested roads in the U.S. It can take me 4+ hours one way. I tried last Thursday. It took me 1 1/2 hours to go 25 miles and I had 60+ more to go. I turned around and went home.

Before anyone says, Get a Bigger Sub. I have an SVS PB13-Utra and two HSU MBM-12 MK2 Mids. But I am always looking for a little more thrill with my system and have wondered if the Crowson might give me that.

So my question once again: Has anyone actually set the system up and if so, what are your thoughts?



m


----------

